# Medicare - Pt interpreter



## bkwrmz7 (Dec 17, 2015)

Will any part of Medicare pay for a Medicare pt who requires a sign language interpreter when seeing a provider? how would a provider bill for this? or this is a provider out of pocket expense? are we required to provide these services to a new pt or can we tell the pt we do not provide these services? what are the guidelines?


----------



## thomas7331 (Dec 18, 2015)

There is no separate payment for this and it is a requirement to provide it if needed - this falls under the ADA law.  Here is a good article that sums it up:

http://signinterpretingservices.com/questions-from-doctor-s-perspective.htm


----------

